# Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

No kidding!
http://autocar.co.uk/news_article.asp?na_id=212640


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (jonee)*

i dont know about that...deisel and lambo dont really go together in my mind...


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (keelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keelay* »_i dont know about that...deisel and lambo dont really go together in my mind...









They said the same thing about luxury saloons a few years back. now, it's common sense.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (keelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keelay* »_i dont know about that...deisel and lambo dont really go together in my mind...























DIESEL = lots of compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is a good thing....


----------



## Curve (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_














DIESEL = lots of compression http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is a good thing....

That's true but with diesel power you won't feel much of any power until you've reached the limit of each gear.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (Curve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curve* »_
That's true but with diesel power you won't feel much of any power until you've reached the limit of each gear.















i can understand if your talking about your everyday TDI but with the right work.. your going to feel lots of power..


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

553 lbft torque is all I have to say.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (Curve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curve* »_
That's true but with diesel power you won't feel much of any power until you've reached the limit of each gear.

It's somewhere in the middle of the rpm range, actually. From 1500-3000. My TDI goes up to circa 4500rpm, but after 3000 there's not much juice left.
I think Diesels are partly limited by their design. They are designed to be 'tractors', so will never feel sporty. Noone's really designed a Diesel for a sportscar before. Although VAG has several 'sporty' diesels, and has been racing TDIs for a number of years now.
I'm sure a purpose build Diesel can spread the useful powerband, and rival a petrol engine. Most owners probably never track the car, and wouldn't know wtf a powerband is. A sporty TDI might be the perfect engine for an everyday Gallardo, and it would fit right in with Lamborghini's history as a rebel.
The V10 TDI has been tuned to over 400hp/920Nm by German tuner B&B. Just by changing the injectors and software! A lot of potential there, for sure.
http://www.bb-automobiltechnik...i.php


----------



## jas69 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (jonee)*

diesel and lambo ... lol gas is expensive nowdays, even for rich people...


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (keelay)*

Back to the tractor days!


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (Ronan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronan* »_Back to the tractor days!

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Jonathan A (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow should be pretty cool, I'd like to see a T/Ced diesel!


----------



## 00mkivbora (Mar 5, 2005)

if u read the v10 tdi vw motor it says


----------



## VWManiacA2 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (00mkivbora)*

lol


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

the v10TDI hauls ass. i know. it would be sweet to rock it in a lambo, it would get good mileage.


----------



## Honda's #1 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (cruisinforabruisin)*

Anyone that still thinks that diesels are tractor engines is a little behind the times.
That TDI Lambo will rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (jonee)*

Lambo performance, diesel fuel mileage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

If I had the money for a Lambo and they made a V10 TDI model and brought it here to the States and it was allowed into California.
I'd take it over the Carrera GT (which is currently my favorite supercar) anyday!


----------



## jesteraver (May 12, 2005)

Interesting idea, I find.
Audi R10 a V10 TDI with over 600 hp.
Will be interesting to see more diesel fueled cars.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (jesteraver)*

the potential for diesel is huge. The are EASY to tune and put down rediculous #'s as far a torque goes. Most diesels as we know are not for sports car type use so we all have a some what negative connotation to diesel. Now, this car won't get the 40+ mpg VW's get but...25-30 mpg is better than the, what? 15 or 16 mpg currently had on the gallarado?


----------



## Marco Silva (Apr 12, 2002)

Tractor my A§§.
Id like to see any car here take on a BMW 535d for example. 
Great things about diesels is power you can extract from a few ECU Upgrades.
I also laughed at Diesel cars. Until I moved over to Europe.
Oh , just btw. The Golf IV 110KW TDI engine will will kill your 110KW petrol engine in the GTI.


----------



## TheRealCarbonfiberGabe (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (jesteraver)*

this would be nice with the ABT package. There Touareg gets 550 hp and 750lb ft of tq


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

If you are a true tuner than you'd love the diesel platform, especially here in the states! I can just imagine not having to worry about emissions! What I could do if emissions checks didn't happen in MD every 2 yrs! Diesels in MD are exempt from emissions! Which means you can do almost whatever you want. Doesn't that sound fun.


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

you could potentially turn that into a bio-diesel Lambo, bet it would still rip.


----------



## Second to none (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

^ Free fuel, then again if you owned a TDI Lambo, why would you bother making it run off a veggie diet?


----------



## jjreason (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Honda's #1)*

if you knew lamborghinis history youd know that lamborghinis were first tractors and were diesels, and now lamborghinis next diesel is a supercar thats what the irony is


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (jonahreason)*

imagine filling that thing up next to eighteen-wheelers


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Any word on this?
You think they'd be pushing TDIs into everything now that the Audi R10's won @ Sebring...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I've heard some rumors that the R8 (*ahem*Audiardo*ahem*) might be getting a diesel... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(Never mind that both cars are gonna be so far out of my price range that it's not funny...







)


----------



## Anonymus_31 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (jesteraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesteraver* »_Interesting idea, I find.
Audi R10 a V10 TDI with over 600 hp.
Will be interesting to see more diesel fueled cars.

The R10 is a V12 TDI.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Anonymus_31)*

I think it can work nicely if there is a good dsg transmission with about 12 gears. Seriously, the tdi has a flat torque curve but also a narrow range of useful power. 
Man, think of how cool that would be to stop by some farm in Iowa and have the car filled up with B100 pure-iowa-grown-soy biodiesel. 
If I win the lottery, sign me up for one - finally a car my wife can't complain about 'cause it runs on veggies!


----------



## devils3cups (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Peter_Rabbit)*

this would be great publicity for diesels considering in the US Americans have the wrong impression about them. Maybe this could be a turning point if it comes true but i doubt it would ever happen. The thought of a lambo v10 tdi running off of bio fuel is intriguing though.


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_imagine filling that thing up next to eighteen-wheelers

You could fill it up _under_ an eighteen-wheeler.


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (Ronan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronan* »_Back to the tractor days!

For those of you who were unaware, that's where Lambo came from and that's what he was referring to in this post...
look here:
http://www.lambocars.com/archive/tractor.htm 
























I'm also really surprised some of you are actually arguing about diesel vs. gasoline. That debate is dead. Diesel won. See the Audi R10 @ LeMans


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

I think this is an awesome idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Trouble- (Jul 31, 2006)

best would be a cvt that could handle that torque. quiet exhaust, always in gear... closest thing to electric rheostat power.
*imagining throttle pedal having delay-free relation to actual speed* Mmmm


----------



## 4motionintheocean (Aug 1, 2006)

im a truck guy, and seeing a cummins inline 6 cyl push an 8000 lb truck to an 11 second 1/4 mile gets me excited to see a deisel lambo.
and yeah i think the new R10 motors are wicked


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (OCDVW)*

TDI owns, nuff said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (OCDVW)*

im not sure about this one, desiel and lambo never really went together in my mind. lambo and jet fuel does though


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Take jet fuel, add lubricity additive, run it in your diesel.
Jet fuel = kerosene.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

i think its a good idea, but what about tune ups, still expenisve?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The V10 TDI is much lower maintenance than any Lambo engine...


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Take jet fuel, add lubricity additive, run it in your diesel.
Jet fuel = kerosene.









Yeah, these types of fuels burn more controled and are less volitile, also slower to burn i believe, but contain much more energy. Just like higher octane fuel actually burns SLOWER and at a higher temperature to prevent it from combusting at the wrong time in extremely hot cyclinders found in higher performance cars that demand it.
Thats why its very hard to run a diesel at higher RPM's, the fuel doesn't ignite fast enough, but when it does . . .


_Modified by snubbs64 at 1:19 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (EuRoTrAsH351)*


_Quote »_If I had the money for a Lambo and they made a V10 TDI model and brought it here to the States and it was allowed into California

lol..sorry had to laugh...
if it was a tuesday.... and the moon was blue....and there were four clouds in the sky... i'd defiantely take this car..

_Quote »_im a truck guy, and seeing a cummins inline 6 cyl push an 8000 lb truck to an 11 second 1/4 mile gets me excited to see a deisel lambo.

Yah, but too bad you couldn't see the truck go 11, because it left a 1/4 mile of smoke..
What good is an 11 second lambo that looks like a 11 second cummin's? Spend a fraction and get a nice work vehicle that can dust a lambo!







..



_Modified by footose_reloaded at 3:47 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

This thread is pointless, If u can afford a Lambo, paying for its food comes with the territory.


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 ...... TDI (myvwisfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvwisfast* »_
I'm also really surprised some of you are actually arguing about diesel vs. gasoline. That debate is dead. Diesel won. See the Audi R10 @ LeMans









Seriously. I love it when people post that a thread is pointless. What does that say about you? You posted to a thread that you think is pointless. That in itself is pointless.
I purposely quoted my earlier post because I, too, am pointless.


----------



## breakscape (Aug 23, 2004)

if you watch any of the races the audi v12 diesel is spanking the compition lambo just wants a piece of the action diesel power ihas come a long way they have 8 second drag racecars as well look it up i might make you want a diesel


----------

